# Keep trying to have Anal sex with my sweet innocent wife



## marriedguy

I did a search on anal sex in this forum, and seems like there's alot of people on here who enjoy it alot with their wives...so I thought this would be a good place to get some advice on the topic, and my wives problem with anal sex.

First off, my wife isnt the one to initiate sex..I would say I initiate 98 percent of the time...she always goes through with my initiation though, never turns me down, but often doesnt show much or any enthusiasm about sex until we're actually doing it, then she loves it, as long as I am giving it to her...she will rarely take the initiative to do stuff to me, usually I ask for it either by asking, or jokes, or body language.....other than wanting her to initiate more, my problem is anal sex with her..

First time that I touched her anal area she enjoyed it...but I maybe was too persistent (anal sex with a woman has been a life long fantasy of mine, I go crazy for a womans booty..especially my wifes-its real nice) I wanted to have more and more anal activity with her...she was always a bit hesitant..it was a bit painful for her...so I screwed up..even though I used alot of lube...I may have pushed it too much too soon...so we had some pretty bad experiences with anal sex..pretty frustrating nights...so we gave it a break for over 6 months...then with a much more patient approach than the first time we decided to try again...with a different lube..this time I've been taking it even slower and constantly asking how it feels and if I can go a step further or not...if she says no as frustrated as I feel I dont show it...and we stop...sometimes I only play with her anus for a while..usually she doesnt like that too much...although she enjoyes it when I lick it...overall she is just scared of the pain of my penis going inside her that way...so for over 2 months we have had no anal sex...and when I ask her about it now she always seems hesitant about it..but she knows that its something that I think about alot...so she says ok sometimes...but says "just not today"...so I get it...I pushed it too much at first in our marriage...over 2 years later...after trying about 20 times she enjoyed it two times...so its not really her thing...but I cant stop thinking about it...she says shes willing to try again..but I wonder when...sometimes I have said let me know when your ready...I wait for weeks but nothing...so do I just completely stop anal activity with her? Maybe not even do it orally anymore? Maybe she'll miss it one day?
thank you for any advice..


----------



## revitalizedhusband

My wife loves anal, she likes it better than I do.

I only "ask" for it during time of the month or whatever when the front is off limits.

I will tell you this though, coming from experience, you 100% HAVE to let her have all the control at the beginning, if you push at all when she's not ready, it will hurt, period, no matter what kind of lube you have.

Once she's completely relaxed and has taken you all in and she really starts moving, then, and only then, can you start moving too...even then you still have to be careful.

Also, do not try it doggie style with someone inexperienced like her, it hurts worse.

You have to try either missionary or spooning. I recommend spooning the most because it allows her to control AND allows her to move at the beginning.

I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum as you, I don't care that much for anal, more fantasize about her giving me oral. I get anal nearly whenever I want because she loves it, but have trouble getting oral.


----------



## marriedguy

haha, I am a very sexual person..fantasize about her giving me oral..us having anal sex...69...I'm crazy for anything and everything sexual with a woman...for some reason booty gets me crazier than anything else...when I look at a woman..its her booty that I take notice of...I am very lucky to have a wife with a nice ass...but I wish she was more into the anal sex thing...thanks for your post..I'll try it missionary position..we never done that....from spooning position..it doesnt work too well...cant get properly locked that way...works great for cuddling but sex has been difficult like that....havent try anal sex from spooning..I'll give it a whirl...


----------



## jgn2112fletch

I have no idea where you guys found your wifes but you are some lucky SOBs. Anal is my all time fav thing in the world. My wife and I did it once and she hated it...I did it all wrong. But as of right now, my wife doesn't even want me to touch her, let along achieve the holy grail.


----------



## Hetfield

My wife is an anal animal...most times, anyway. She had never done it before meeting me and decided to start experimenting one night when she was on top, grinding away. The first few times there wasn't a whole lot of penetration but each time seemed to get her worked up about taking more and more. It wasn't long afterwards before she was able to take pretty well all of it inside her...but only when she is on top as she can fully control things.

I don't have any desire to try her from behind unless she is the one who asks as I think we both know it could be a little painful for her.

My advice is to get her on top of you and play around a little. It takes patience, though. She needs to work at it slowly until she is, for lack of a better term, stretched enough to accommodate you comfortably. Once it becomes a regular thing, its amazing how much more quickly you will be able to slide into her.

Patience. Patience. Patience.


----------



## MrsInPain

marriedguy said:


> I did a search on anal sex in this forum, and seems like there's alot of people on here who enjoy it alot with their wives...so I thought this would be a good place to get some advice on the topic, and my wives problem with anal sex.
> 
> First off, my wife isnt the one to initiate sex..I would say I initiate 98 percent of the time...she always goes through with my initiation though, never turns me down, but often doesnt show much or any enthusiasm about sex until we're actually doing it, then she loves it, as long as I am giving it to her...she will rarely take the initiative to do stuff to me, usually I ask for it either by asking, or jokes, or body language.....other than wanting her to initiate more, my problem is anal sex with her..
> 
> First time that I touched her anal area she enjoyed it...but I maybe was too persistent (anal sex with a woman has been a life long fantasy of mine, I go crazy for a womans booty..especially my wifes-its real nice) I wanted to have more and more anal activity with her...she was always a bit hesitant..it was a bit painful for her...so I screwed up..even though I used alot of lube...I may have pushed it too much too soon...so we had some pretty bad experiences with anal sex..pretty frustrating nights...so we gave it a break for over 6 months...then with a much more patient approach than the first time we decided to try again...with a different lube..this time I've been taking it even slower and constantly asking how it feels and if I can go a step further or not...if she says no as frustrated as I feel I dont show it...and we stop...sometimes I only play with her anus for a while..usually she doesnt like that too much...although she enjoyes it when I lick it...overall she is just scared of the pain of my penis going inside her that way...so for over 2 months we have had no anal sex...and when I ask her about it now she always seems hesitant about it..but she knows that its something that I think about alot...so she says ok sometimes...but says "just not today"...so I get it...I pushed it too much at first in our marriage...over 2 years later...after trying about 20 times she enjoyed it two times...so its not really her thing...but I cant stop thinking about it...she says shes willing to try again..but I wonder when...sometimes I have said let me know when your ready...I wait for weeks but nothing...so do I just completely stop anal activity with her? Maybe not even do it orally anymore? Maybe she'll miss it one day?
> thank you for any advice..


Coming from a female... 

It is ALL about the positioning and comfort. I highly advise against doggy style!! Side-by-side (or spooning as RH suggested) is hands down, the best position. Let her move back and forth so that she is in charge of the depth. Truth be told, I've never experienced pain using this position.

As the others have stated, and I'm you sure you know, anal sex can be verrrrryyy painful and kind of scary when not done right. Unfortunately, in my experience there is a fine line between right and wrong for this. It's either good or AWFUL.  Spooning = no pain for me. Doggy style = let's just say, if the first time I did anal was doggy style, I would have never ever tried it again.

Unfortunately, if your wife had a bad experience, she may not be open to it for a while. The number one thing that has to be present in order for it to be a good experience is relaxation on her part.

This may be a little too personal, but do you use fingers down there? If not, maybe you should try. If you do, try gauging her reactions to this. Slowly, maybe try using more fingers to... ahem, loosen her up. 

If she is TOTALLY not into anal stuff right now, I'd say back off for a little while (maybe a few weeks?) then slowly work it back into the mix. 

And if all else fails, if you guys partake in drinking every now and again... maybe you can loosen her up with a couple drinks?  I'm not saying to take advantage of her, buuuuuttt I do know that it will take the edge off! :smthumbup:

Personally, the hubby & I tried it about 10 times. He didn't like it as much as he thought he would so he kinda got over it and doesn't ask for it anymore. Before his A, I'd give it to him if he wanted it, but it wasn't my favorite thing ever!


----------



## Atholk

Just for the record, you should experiment with a medium sized dildo in your own ass before you try anal on your wife. You may see things from her perspective somewhat better.


----------



## MrsInPain

Atholk said:


> Just for the record, you should experiment with a medium sized dildo in your own ass before you try anal on your wife. You may see things from her perspective somewhat better.


:lol::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## marriedguy

Atholk said:


> Just for the record, you should experiment with a medium sized dildo in your own ass before you try anal on your wife. You may see things from her perspective somewhat better.


Actually when she found out how crazy I am about her booty she wanted to try on me..she jokingly suggested a dildo on me..I said no cuz it looks just like a real penis and the thought of that I said was just too gay...that was a couple years ago..but she then went on to use her fingers in me...and the truth about that is it actually feels pretty good to have my prostate rubbed..can reach far greater orgasms this way..so if she would ever suggest a dildo(preferably a prostate massager) I wouldnt turn it down..problem is I rejected it once...and she's like that..you say no to something once and never again will she ask or show any more interest..even though now I am interested in her doing that..I am kinda ashamed to ask her to do it...love the fact of doing anything in bed with her...even if she would take the dominant role now and then..just wish she would push the envelope a little more.......I just have a crazy booty fetish wether it's hers..or her on me.......cant help it that I am into this crazy kinky stuff..


----------



## MrsInPain

marriedguy said:


> Actually when she found out how crazy I am about her booty she wanted to try on me..she jokingly suggested a dildo on me..I said no cuz it looks just like a real penis and the thought of that I said was just too gay...that was a couple years ago..but she then went on to use her fingers in me...and the truth about that is it actually feels pretty good to have my prostate rubbed..can reach far greater orgasms this way..so if she would ever suggest a dildo(preferably a prostate massager) I wouldnt turn it down..problem is I rejected it once...and she's like that..you say no to something once and never again will she ask or show any more interest..even though now I am interested in her doing that..I am kinda ashamed to ask her to do it...love the fact of doing anything in bed with her...even if she would take the dominant role now and then..just wish she would push the envelope a little more.......I just have a crazy booty fetish wether it's hers..or her on me.......cant help it that I am into this crazy kinky stuff..


My husband is just.like.you. in this way. We used to play around like that. Too bad I have a ....erm, how do I put this... guy "hole" phobia. It freaks me out. I don't know why but it seems so unsanitary and I just get the heebie jeebies.


----------



## marriedguy

MrsInPain said:


> My husband is just.like.you. in this way. We used to play around like that. Too bad I have a ....erm, how do I put this... guy "hole" phobia. It freaks me out. I don't know why but it seems so unsanitary and I just get the heebie jeebies.


I wouldnt say that my wife has a "guy hole phobia" like you, she actually was interested in it at first, but I didnt feel comfortable with it..so she kept trying anyways, then when she one day rubbed my g spot that way I was woken up to a whole new level of pleasure..now sometimes I crave her to go there on me..but she wont do it unless I ask...again it's the initiation in our relationship that is unbalanced....I always feel it's completely one sided when it comes to sex...I ask her what her favorite sex position is she responds "I like em all" but then she doesn't want to do 69, anal on her, reverse cowgirl, and very rarely will she enjoy being on top...so obviously she doesn't like em all....I just find her so damn sexy, and going to her dirtiest or most hidden area(her anus) just drives me crazy and somehow I wish she would crave it the way I do.....we got such an awesome marriage, just wish she would initiate more and be little more open to dirty kinkier sex...


----------



## Millania007

u should definitley try anl with your wife someday, it can be so fun if done correctly! The main thing is to use LOTS of lube if u think ur using too much at that time,then thats probably the right amount, I love astroglide, missionary anl is my favorite, we only do it this way bout once every 2 months, my huby is a major booty man so I know what u mean, he just LOVES anl and would do it every weekend if I would let him but it takes WAY too much patience and planning to do it every weekend so we treat it as a "treat" and do it about 6 times per year or so..
getting it in is the toughest part, try warming her up with lots of lube and your finger(mk sure ur nails are super short and trimmed please!) and work ur finger in there first to get it warmed up then slowly try to enter, the first few seconds are the hardest but once you get it in you can slowly start to thrust
I realy hope you geto to do this with your wife, it can be soooo fun! good luck, let us all know how it goes!


----------



## Millania007

she has to fully relax before you try and go in too, I literally have to take some deep breathes before taking him in..then once he gets it in we can start getting wild lol


----------



## lillylilac

I hate it... totally. My husband went on and on and on about it for years 15 years and I eventually gave in... it was horrible.. no lube just utter pain, discomfort, disgust that I had given in because he had gone on about it for so long.

We have been married for 22 years this year, we have the same sense of humour, we like the same things, but when it come to anal... we have to agree to disagree. We have done it a dozen time and I HATE it.
But my husband now thinks of nothing else and constantly harps on and on about it still.
I am getting depressed and feel so worthless. He works away from home and I dread him coming home.

It is not because I dont like sex because I do... i am up for it anytime and always have been. But when it come to that .. sorry,.,, no 

He does always say he wishes he had done it differently.. but I only did it because HE wanted to do it and to shut him up. I was fed up listening to him going on and on about it. He promised me all sort of things that life would be good etc etc if i did it,,,

So yes there are loads of women out there that love it, but there are loads of women who dont like it either.


----------



## marriedguy

Lillylillac...you said your husband used no lube? Of course there is no way anybody would enjoy it without some kind of lube....you have to use lube..and go very slowly and start out only using fingers and so on...I think it can be extremely sexy as long as it's not painful for my wife...we've agreed to try again this weekend and from normal missionary position we'll see how it goes..the thing I have learned is to take it real real slow, and if I stop when I see that my wife is no longer enjoying it at all or in pain I stop and say.."maybe we should try another day" that is hard to do, but she respects me so much more after that because she knows it's her that I care about most..


----------



## revitalizedhusband

Actually...to be honest....my wife likes with AND WITHOUT lube.

She's quite into anal.

Matter of fact we had a morning session before we got up for work this morning...anal with no lube.

Just natural lube from "me".


----------



## MrsInPain

marriedguy said:


> Lillylillac...you said your husband used no lube? Of course there is no way anybody would enjoy it without some kind of lube....you have to use lube..and go very slowly and start out only using fingers and so on...I think it can be extremely sexy as long as it's not painful for my wife...we've agreed to try again this weekend and from normal missionary position we'll see how it goes..the thing I have learned is to take it real real slow, and if I stop when I see that my wife is no longer enjoying it at all or in pain I stop and say.."maybe we should try another day" that is hard to do, but she respects me so much more after that because she knows it's her that I care about most..


I *highly* recommend the spooning position. We didn't even have to use lube from that position - that's how easy it is from that angle! I'm telling you, if you want to make this a regular thing, this is the way to do it! :smthumbup:


----------



## revitalizedhusband

MrsInPain said:


> I *highly* recommend the spooning position. We didn't even have to use lube from that position - that's how easy it is from that angle! I'm telling you, if you want to make this a regular thing, this is the way to do it! :smthumbup:


I agree 100%.

I'd say 95% of the anal sessions I've had with my wife have been in the spooning position, and lube wasn't needed.

I would definitely recommend lube for "first timers" though for SURE.


----------



## K8_astrophy

Okay guys heres the secret to getting your girl to like anal

Ready?

After fore play and getting your wife all revved up put her in vibrating panties of set up a vibrator on her clit somehow.

Lay her on her stomach and play with her anus from behind. start with licking, maybe a very small but plug. With the but plug in give her some sex

Then try, ever so slowly to enter her. The key is to have her begging for it. So revved up she will do anything for you

At least this is how my husband get me going.

And you know what, I hated it in the beginning and now I love it.

You know what else,

Try butt plugs on you, they are phenomenally fantastic, its only fair and equally rewarding


----------



## marriedguy

butt plugs? I dont even know what exactly they are but I'll do some research...
that whole thing with her begging for anal does not work for my wife...sometimes while I'm licking her clitoris and flicking my tongue over it back and forth up and down around and around until she orgasms I sneak a hand underneath and slowly start playing with her anus...but she then squeezes her butt cheeks as if she doesnt want me to touch her there so I stop....the only anal thing she seems to like is when I lick her there...that kinda gets her crazy....

MrsInPain...thanks for your advice...I'll try from spooning instead...however with lube, there's no way it's gonna work for her without lube.


----------



## TheFrustratedOne

MrsInPain said:


> I *highly* recommend the spooning position. We didn't even have to use lube from that position - that's how easy it is from that angle! I'm telling you, if you want to make this a regular thing, this is the way to do it! :smthumbup:


MrsInPain (or anyone), can you be extremely descriptive of the right position to try this in? I'd LOVE to do this with my wife but wanna make sure she enjoys it so we can do it over and over. Don't wanna scare her off hte first time!


----------



## MrsInPain

TheFrustratedOne said:


> MrsInPain (or anyone), can you be extremely descriptive of the right position to try this in? I'd LOVE to do this with my wife but wanna make sure she enjoys it so we can do it over and over. Don't wanna scare her off hte first time!


It's where you both lay on your sides, with the man behind the woman. It's easy and shall I say, less intrusive to enter her that way, mostly because of the angle. It also gives her more control.

It's called the spooning position because it's like you are spooning (cuddling). It's the most common way couples cuddle in bed and it just so happens to be a sex (ana or vag) position. 

Good luck! :smthumbup:


----------



## marriedguy

Alright..I have just about given up...we tried again last night, from spooning position...and not even all the way(only using a finger)...it was all good till I entered her with my finger...she just cant stand the feel of it...she says to me all she can think of is how gross it is, how it is not sexy to her at all...and how she will never enjoy it...although we have had full anal sex before...and she did enjoy it once, she is more and more turned off by it everytime...like I said..she only likes it when I kiss her there..well kinda...she says she likes it, but she doesn't...I guess it feels good..but she cant get it out of her head that's her anus, the part of her body that gets rid of solid waste...I told her I dont see it that way....I joked "what happens in the bathroom stays in the bathroom" lol, she liked that...but honestly I have just about given up...it kinda sucks cuz I've had an anal fetish for woman since as long as I can remember..I was looking at woman asses before I even hit puberty..cannot ever get enough of em, and my wife knows it how crazy her booty gets me....she says we can try again...but if she's not enjoying it "at all" like she says, then it's not all that enjoyable to me...but I cant stop thinkin of it...what to do now? Say goodbye to anal sex forever? It's funny, cuz at no point did she say it was painful, just weird and uncomfortable..and seems the more we try(on and off for 2 yrs) the more she hates it...but she feels bad about it cuz she wants to make me feel happy..
she left me a note this morning sayins "I wanna be the best wife FOR YOU" we had a bit of a morning talk about how I feel bad for doing something she isn't into...when I came home after work I saw that note....
She is the best wife I could ever have...I love everything about her...just am going crazy for this booty sex I've been craving with her...any more advice what I should/shoudn't do? thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Millania007

aw marriedguy-I am sorry things are not going well
its a wierd sensation at first, I remember the first few times we tried it this way and i just kept feeling like I had to go #2! it was terrible! I can understand why she feels its so gross
The best advice I can offer is for her to give herself an enema before anal, I have read that this is how porn stars get ready for it
so they are nice and clean with NO type of risk of a mess . The enema makes you have complete bowel movements before the sex this way there is NO chance of any type of waste being in there
Also the little dildo thing and lots of lube can help
I would say try the butt plug thing(a small one!!)
maybe tell your wife that you do NOT want full anal on a certain night but you do want to try the butt plug on her, this way she doesnt feel pressured that she has to "take you" in her
she can get the "experience" from the butt plug first
or the dildo
u can tell her that you want to try a small dildo on her but you promise YOU wont go inside her that day
this way she will feel much less pressure
she will know that u only want to "play" with a small dildo and lots of lube and that IF she likes that then NEXT time u guys can try the small dildo, lots of lube, THEN you
I really hope she will at least try this? 
let us all know ok good luck!


----------



## Millania007

and if she agrees to let you use the small(try a 1 inch wide maybe 4 inch long) very small dildo on her
hopefully she will agree to let you play
tell her to not feel pressured that you dont want her to take you in on this day, u only want to warm her up for possible anal next time, that u want her to get used to the sensation, tell her maybe (since she likes when u lick it there) that u will lick her first, then use lube small dildo for a while, maybe have her lay on her back and u rub on her clit at the same time u are using a very small dildo back there
the clit rubbin makes it SO much easier to take things in the booty
I really hope this works out
I used to HATEEEEE anal
Now I cant wait til next time, I myself need to go buy a small dildo, and butt plug I think this will be fuuuun haha


----------



## marriedguy

Thank you very much for the advice Millania...the fact that you say you used to hate anal sex gives me some hope...so may I ask if you had a boyfriend or husband that was into anal sex the way I am? What changed? Why did you start liking it, or how long before you liked it? 
I will order some butt plug thing...we have discussed dildos or butt plugs before, but...she says that she isn't interested and that she prefers my penis over any toy...but we have never discussed dildos or butt plugs for anal play...just for vaginal.

Are there any books out there that discuss erotic type sex? Anyone know? Maybe a book that has a chapter discussing anal sex?(not a homosexual book, but for a married couple man+woman) Maybe if she read about it, maybe that would somehow interest her in the idea a bit more?


----------



## TheFrustratedOne

maybe I missed it, but what about woman on top position? Isn't that a good position to try it in since the woman has even more control than in the spooning position?


----------



## SweetiepieMI

Woman on top for anal.......... HELL NO..... man if she lost her footing of slipped or anything like that it would be a complete game over........

Here's my advice....... First off you definitely have to go with spooning and do not give into your need/want to thrust..... let her have COMPLETE control..... even if she only inserts you a little bit at a time or per session.... this will get her more comfortable with it...

Secondly- and more imporantly- GET HER DRUNK!!! hahahaha jk jk, but seriously it did help me open up to the idea.... lol

And finally..... there are just some women who like it, some who dont.... I personally dont like it, or the feel unless its spooning and only like 3 inches inserted....anymore it is uncomfortable for me... 

and if she still does want to try it out an easier little secret i picked up on which helped in the very beginning (the first couple times me and hubs tried)- go doggie style- get it positioned and then put her legs straight (not spread apart, so that way her legs are inbetween yours) this way, you get the feel of anal, while at the same time, only inserting a few inches (the rest is the feel of her butt tight around your "member") 

anywho.....im no expert hahaha- but those are just some ideas....

btw- dont forget rule 2


----------



## marriedguy

SweetiepieMI said:


> Woman on top for anal.......... HELL NO..... man if she lost her footing of slipped or anything like that it would be a complete game over........
> 
> Here's my advice....... First off you definitely have to go with spooning and do not give into your need/want to thrust..... let her have COMPLETE control..... even if she only inserts you a little bit at a time or per session.... this will get her more comfortable with it...
> 
> Secondly- and more imporantly- GET HER DRUNK!!! hahahaha jk jk, but seriously it did help me open up to the idea.... lol
> 
> And finally..... there are just some women who like it, some who dont.... I personally dont like it, or the feel unless its spooning and only like 3 inches inserted....anymore it is uncomfortable for me...
> 
> and if she still does want to try it out an easier little secret i picked up on which helped in the very beginning (the first couple times me and hubs tried)- go doggie style- get it positioned and then put her legs straight (not spread apart, so that way her legs are inbetween yours) this way, you get the feel of anal, while at the same time, only inserting a few inches (the rest is the feel of her butt tight around your "member")
> 
> anywho.....im no expert hahaha- but those are just some ideas....
> 
> btw- dont forget rule 2



-From spooning position it just doesn't really work for us...my wife has pretty big but nice hips...and it's kinda hard for my penis to hit the target from that position...usually when we do anything from spooning position we end up in doggy style...

-Getting her drunk...she's not much of a drinker...but she will have her girly drinks...she gets a little wilder when drunk...but really doesn't change much...when she get really drunk then it's usually just off to sleep for her....she's not the drunk crazy type at all.

-The last one..with it between the legs...I dunno..my wife doesn't want cum on her..she kinda freaks out...plus if your gonna do that then why not just go doggy style to the vagina? 

Me and my wife have sex in doggy style alot...and she loves it...she even told me the first time we did Anal sex from doggy style that the naughtyness of it turned her on..but ultimately too painful....now she says it does not turn her on one bit....I screwed up in our latest episode of trying anal...I went straight to her booty, without any type of foreplay(what the hell was I thinking, how can that turn her on?!?!) 
I've got some other ideas to get her into the mood....whatya guys think? Maybe I should not do anything oral on her for a while...just wait till she craves it one day...then start teasing her....maybe give her more massages, but not touching any private parts? What about massaging her thighs? I've done all that before, but what about doing only that...not expecting sex..and not touching any privates on her for a few weeks...only having sex when she pushes for it? Maybe that would give her a chance to think a little more naughty? Maybe one day to the point where she wants to try something extra kinky? Like anal sex?


----------



## marriedguy

Nope, haven't tried anal from cowgirl, but we have tried cowgirl with normal sex and she doesn't like that position...dont know why, she just doesn't..just like she hates 69..or some other crazier positions....I love the view of cowgirl but she doesn't want to be the one in control...ever...so the work is all up to me....


----------



## ashley-renea

jgn2112fletch said:


> I have no idea where you guys found your wifes but you are some lucky SOBs. Anal is my all time fav thing in the world. My wife and I did it once and she hated it...I did it all wrong. But as of right now, my wife doesn't even want me to touch her, let along achieve the holy grail.


LOL


----------



## ashley-renea

marriedguy said:


> -From spooning position it just doesn't really work for us...my wife has pretty big but nice hips...and it's kinda hard for my penis to hit the target from that position...usually when we do anything from spooning position we end up in doggy style...
> 
> -Getting her drunk...she's not much of a drinker...but she will have her girly drinks...she gets a little wilder when drunk...but really doesn't change much...when she get really drunk then it's usually just off to sleep for her....she's not the drunk crazy type at all.
> 
> -The last one..with it between the legs...I dunno..my wife doesn't want cum on her..she kinda freaks out...plus if your gonna do that then why not just go doggy style to the vagina?
> 
> Me and my wife have sex in doggy style alot...and she loves it...she even told me the first time we did Anal sex from doggy style that the naughtyness of it turned her on..but ultimately too painful....now she says it does not turn her on one bit....I screwed up in our latest episode of trying anal...I went straight to her booty, without any type of foreplay(what the hell was I thinking, how can that turn her on?!?!)
> I've got some other ideas to get her into the mood....whatya guys think? Maybe I should not do anything oral on her for a while...just wait till she craves it one day...then start teasing her....maybe give her more massages, but not touching any private parts? What about massaging her thighs? I've done all that before, but what about doing only that...not expecting sex..and not touching any privates on her for a few weeks...only having sex when she pushes for it? Maybe that would give her a chance to think a little more naughty? Maybe one day to the point where she wants to try something extra kinky? Like anal sex?



I think ur wife needs to "take one for the team" lol I dont mean that UGLY....Its just that anytime some1 says an "idea" already know shes NOT going to try it...its not all about WHAT SHE WANTS she has to do things YOU like to...I dont like giving blow jobs...but I pretend like I do because I know he does...I dont really care for anal either..it hurts...buts I wanna please him just like he pleases me..I'm not saying she needs to "give u anal" because THATS WHAT U WANT but she needs to loosen up a little maybe u should talk to her...order some "toys"..... Good Luck


----------



## ashley-renea

marriedguy said:


> Lillylillac...you said your husband used no lube? Of course there is no way anybody would enjoy it without some kind of lube....you have to use lube..and go very slowly and start out only using fingers and so on...I think it can be extremely sexy as long as it's not painful for my wife...we've agreed to try again this weekend and from normal missionary position we'll see how it goes..the thing I have learned is to take it real real slow, and if I stop when I see that my wife is no longer enjoying it at all or in pain I stop and say.."maybe we should try another day" that is hard to do, but she respects me so much more after that because she knows it's her that I care about most..


We also use no lube when we do anal...its hurts like hell but like I said before...sometimes u gotta "Take one for the team"


----------



## marriedguy

ashley-renea said:


> We also use no lube when we do anal...its hurts like hell but like I said before...sometimes u gotta "Take one for the team"


What!?! Why not just get some lube? It's only a few bucks and any drug store has lube..

The other thing you said..about her taking one for the team...honestly..she does..all the time..she will almost never turn me down..but..she just doesn't show interest(except if it's very normal/routine sex), and for anal, does not even pretend to like it..so it just makes me feel like I'm doing the worst thing to her in the world...does she need to loosen up a little(her mood lol)I wish she did, but I guess from me constantly asking for it has got her frustrated too cuz she really wants to please me..it's just that her mind and my mind are so different..we are like complete opposites.....I know I cannot change who she is..so I have stopped asking her for it...she knows I love it..but I know she hates it...so lets see what happens....all I can do is love her for who she is...if she's ever willing to please me in this way that's up to her...


----------



## ashley-renea

marriedguy said:


> What!?! Why not just get some lube? It's only a few bucks and any drug store has lube..
> 
> The other thing you said..about her taking one for the team...honestly..she does..all the time..she will almost never turn me down..but..she just doesn't show interest(except if it's very normal/routine sex), and for anal, does not even pretend to like it..so it just makes me feel like I'm doing the worst thing to her in the world...does she need to loosen up a little(her mood lol)I wish she did, but I guess from me constantly asking for it has got her frustrated too cuz she really wants to please me..it's just that her mind and my mind are so different..we are like complete opposites.....I know I cannot change who she is..so I have stopped asking her for it...she knows I love it..but I know she hates it...so lets see what happens....all I can do is love her for who she is...if she's ever willing to please me in this way that's up to her...




LOL Lube only makes it go in faster and easier...it DOES NOT stop the hurt 

Good Luck though maybe she'll SHOCK you one day and let you do anal  only time will tell...


----------



## Happyquest

My questions is has she had kids? Kids can wreck anal sex. My wife enjoyed it but after kids and the damage they did to her wo hoo it is no longer enjoyable for her. So if we both dont enjoy it. It doesnt get done. simple rule. She might enjoy things I dont want to to do but I get to say no if its not something I enjoy. If she would enjoy see me stick you know what in a blender. It wont happen so she would need to get over it. If she doesnt like it. I can accept it and work on things we both do enjoy. 

Why is it that humans always want the very things they cant have??


----------



## marriedguy

No she has not ever had any kids..

As for "why is it that humans always want the very things they cant have?" 
This is somewhat true...but it's not like I just one day decided I want to try anal sex with my wife...for years before I was in a relationship I dreamed of having anal sex with a woman, me and my wife talked about it before we were married and she was game..but she obviously didn't know how painful it could be...
But whatever...me and my wife have been real good the last couple weeks, I dont talk about sex with her anymore, we just talk about her day..her stuff...I just focus on her alot more...I just got a feeling that one of these days she'll offer to have anal sex, I can feel it..hahahaha


----------



## Isis71

From a female's perspective....Tell your wife you appreciate her honesty and that even though you absolutely love it, if it is that unejoyable for her then you don't want it. Knowing that you are willing to give it up for her will make her appreciate your desires and want to please you to. I felt the same as your wife, and when my husband did try I was so focused on the negative that it wasn't pleasurable. Now i will actually request it. Firstly, he gets me really worked up and then when he is in the rear one of us masterbates me over the edge. That way my attention is on the overall experience, not focused on just the act. I have NEVER turned husband down for trying anything...if it was approached properly. Now if we could just resume having sex like we used to my life would be great! Good luck...


----------



## 20years

My experience with anal sex has been limited to times when my wife had her period and we got hot and heavy. There are many positions for not penetrative sex that we have enjoyed over the years, some of which include "femoral" sex (between the thighs). With very gradual adjustments one thing led to another. Once I was knocking at the door we added some lubrication and she let me have go at it. I loved it. my wife tolerated it. At least she tried. Anyway my suggestion is that if she is open to the idea, don't talk about it too much until she is relaxed and aroused.


----------



## marriedguy

It's been almost 4 months since we last tried, it's been 3 weeks since we had some booty play(not anal sex), I haven't touched her ass much lately, but..whenever I do she likes it..but I'm only touching her cheeks...nothing more...she wont initiate sex too often, although besides last night I've stopped initiating the last month, she has initiated about 3 times...I'm trying to only talk about positive things and will not beg for anal sex anymore..it only makes things worse and she feels that she cant satisfy me...so..I focus on the positives, will she ever initiate anal sex with me? I dont think so....I would like to at least have booty play now and then...but, now I dont know how to approach her..I'm trying to be romantic and nice and sweet to her all the time now....any kind of heart to heart talk about approaching her booty has always just gotten her worried and thinking that she's not making me happy.


----------



## Happyquest

Have you communicated all that your posting here to your wife? About how it makes you feel and the things you dream of? You said you quite talking about sex and you been withholding to help her build desire. I dont think thats a good idea. I think you should tell her about how crazy thinking about her booty makes you feel. Tell her that it drives you nuts but if she is not into it or doesnt want to try it then you will understand and not keep asking for it. Then leave it go. 

You have to plant the seed it may take a long time before it germinates but wishing about it wont make it grow any faster.


----------



## marriedguy

Yup, I have talked to her like that, more than just a few times..and everytime after a talk like that she agrees to try..she understands my desire for it...but it's always like "just not today please" so I say, "ok..just let me know whenever your ready" and I wait..I wait some more and she never says anything about it..so...I bring it up again...and everyonce in a while we get a little crazy..I'll kiss her booty and stuff..but it just seems like she is uncomfortable with any kind of booty action...sometimes she likes it a bit, but it's hard to tell...talking just does not help..she wont really talk about it too much..mostly one or two word answers...that always makes me feel like the bad guy...

When I got married I thought that me and my wife had a close enough connection that we would do whatever we could do make each other happy...I read online about a whole bunch of stories of this kind of sex..so the more research I do the more I find out that anal sex is alot more common than you hear outside the internet...people just are ashamed to talk about it....if it was something that nobody else is doing I might understand it better..but the fact that it's pretty common for couples to do makes it harder for me to just so no to it...
I'm maybe a little too stubborn on the fact..maybe I should just "let it go" I guess you can say I've been letting it go for the last few months...but like You said that will not create more desire for her if I stop talking about it....
I Love my wife like crazy...but somehow we just dont have that deep deep level of intimacy where we would do anything for each other....there's something really deep and passionate missing...not just when it comes to trying this kind of sex...but any sex we have...often it's a case of love battling each other to see who is gonna initiate instead of just let the passion do the work by itself.....


----------



## Amplexor

marriedguy said:


> I Love my wife like crazy...but somehow we just dont have that deep deep level of intimacy where we would do anything for each other....there's something really deep and passionate missing...not just when it comes to trying this kind of sex...but any sex we have...often it's a case of love battling each other to see who is gonna initiate instead of just let the passion do the work by itself.....



Have you ever stopped to consider that because you have been pressuring her for so long for anal sex that it is the elephant in the room for her every time you have sex? She feels either you are going to attempt or feels guilty because she won't provide it. Something to think about.


----------



## Luvmybabe

I think its hard for some women to just give it a try I was like that until I just said the heck with it and try something new and exciting, I seen how much DH like it but we dont do that very often maybe 2 to 3 times a year maybe a little more  just give her time and grab a bottle of wine the more relaxed(but not drunk) and turned on the better she will agree to it.


----------



## inctpl

I always wanted to try anal with my wife. Never done it. She was willing several times but stopped just short of penetration. Said it hurt too much. So I don't push it. 
Have some fun on occasion by pulling out of her vagina just short of O and pressing against her anal area and ejaculating there. Not the same thing but hot and very visual for me. Oh well just having fun. Lol


----------



## marriedguy

No porn movies is not what motivated me at first to have anal sex with my wife, it's just I've always been an ass man, I cant stop staring at a womans ass and want to do anything and everything with it...but I know I've gotta respect my wife's booty, and I know that the damage has been done...now is there any way to reverse this damage? Do I just never mention anal again? Do I never go there again at all? Even stop going there orally(which she enjoys if she's clean)? 
I cant help but ask for anal sex once every few weeks...but...while she never says no she never says yes either..so we haven't had anal sex in over 6 months, I've recommended small small butt plugs or whatever you call them but she's not into that idea at all..
I explained to her that it would be a much easier way for her to get used to it..and wouldn't be painful..but...nope.


----------



## *Tallulah*

Brennan said:


> I am a woman who loves anal sex. The reason is that my husband did it right the first time. Lots of foreplay, no expectation and it wasn't his idea....it was mine. It wasn't something that I felt pressured in to and it wasn't a "take one for the team" kind of thing. That's awful. If that would have been his thinking I would have said "sure, but you first".
> Unfortunately, I think now the damage might have already been done for your wife. I think she feels pressured to do this and most women don't like feeling pressured by the man they love over anything let alone something sexual.
> 
> I .


I had the same experience as you. We tried it with me on top. It works really well this way, especially at first, because the woman can control how much she takes in and how quickly. We have graduated now, and can do other positions :smthumbup: I love it. We only do it every few weeks or so though, it's a special treat. Your wife has to want it though... really want it. I have to agree with Brennan. :iagree: You may be sh*t out of luck. If she doesn't really want to, it's not going to work and she is not going to be happy. Which means you won't be happy either.


----------



## wapato

I strongly suggest you toy with her rear from for a long time before you ask for anything more. A few months of diddling her behind will get her accustomed to the pleasant sensation without feeling any pressure. She may learn to crave it. I used to be afraid, and found it painful. I persisted out of love, and now desire it constantly. I also found the best position is on my back with my legs over his shoulders. It takes trust to know that he will not persist if you feel pain in such a vulnerable position. Saying stop should result in an immediate stop of all motion while waiting for instructions. Suddenly pulling out is not a good reaction. I really crave this regularly, and my man is thrilled.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

zombie thread.


----------



## wapato

I think that is rude.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

You're right. Dredging up a thread from 2 1/2 years ago rather than making your own thread is rude.


----------



## TheMonogamista

marriedguy said:


> it's just I've always been an ass man, I cant stop staring at a womans ass and want to do anything and everything with it...but I know I've gotta respect my wife's booty, and I know that the damage has been done...now is there any way to reverse this damage? Do I just never mention anal again? Do I never go there again at all? Even stop going there orally(which she enjoys if she's clean)?


I don't think all is lost. Tell her how much you desire her booty. Maybe she doesn't realize how sexual her ass is. 
Relaxation is the key to trying anal. Draw her a warm bath beforehand then give her a lower back/ass/thigh massage with oil while you whisper how much you love her and want her. This might help.


----------



## curtsnokc

I have been married for 18 years and I remember starting the anal exploration about 8 years ago. At first, she looked at me like I was crazy. I started by educating her on it and helping her see how many women liked it (has vaginal issues and some discomfort so maybe a good plan b). So, it was kinda a slow education/brain washing project on my part. I also waiting 7 years for her to agree to have a girl =) we now have a girl.

I started by playing with her anal area while asleep. With lots of lub and very slowly. She would wake up and get mad sometimes. I just kept it up for months. I think she eventually got used to it and even though she won't admit it, I wonder if she likes it a little now (8 years later). The other issue was she was raised in highly religious family so I had to educate her on this too.

It went to a whole new level when she started taking Ambien =)

She was relaxed and finally said yes to me doing anal sex. You can imagine by excitement. Now, she does not have to use ambien in order to do it.

Also, another good herbal supplement that we used during this period is Horney Goat Weed (2 tabs) for both about 15-30 mins before sex. Daminia is also a good one to add to this. It helps the anal/vaginal area relax.

Good luck guys!


----------



## EleGirl

marriedguy said:


> Actually when she found out how crazy I am about her booty she wanted to try on me..she jokingly suggested a dildo on me..I said no cuz it looks just like a real penis and the thought of that I said was just too gay...that was a couple years ago..but she then went on to use her fingers in me...and the truth about that is it actually feels pretty good to have my prostate rubbed..can reach far greater orgasms this way..so if she would ever suggest a dildo(preferably a prostate massager) I wouldnt turn it down..problem is I rejected it once...and she's like that..you say no to something once and never again will she ask or show any more interest..even though now I am interested in her doing that..I am kinda ashamed to ask her to do it...love the fact of doing anything in bed with her...even if she would take the dominant role now and then..just wish she would push the envelope a little more.......I just have a crazy booty fetish wether it's hers..or her on me.......cant help it that I am into this crazy kinky stuff..


Your wife does not have a prostate so it would not feel the same to her. Nor does a finger feel the same as something larger.

So order yourself a dildo your own size that does not look like a penis and let her try it on you.


----------



## goodwife4

you sort of sound like my hubby except that i hate it and wont let him do anything in that area, happy for anything else except that.... i say what if i buy a big sex toy and stick that up his bottom 

... ha said no 

... so why do we as wives have to endure pain and discomfort, not to mention the fact that it causes medical problems .....

if a man wants an anus then go and marry another man who probably likes it too 

just saying


----------



## Gaia

WorkingOnMe said:


> You're right. Dredging up a thread from 2 1/2 years ago rather than making your own thread is rude.


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coupdegrace

EleGirl said:


> So order yourself a dildo your own size that does not look like a penis and let her try it on you.


I see this response all the time on this forum. Why is that? 

Personally, I want to try anal with my wife because I want to be adventurous, explore our sexuality and have new, fun things to try in the bedroom to avoid repetition and keep things fresh. It's not to put her in a subservient position and cause her pain. Maybe I'm off base here, but when I see the above response, it's like we're out to hurt women, which (at least for me) couldn't be farther from the truth.


----------



## IndyTMI

coupdegrace said:


> I see this response all the time on this forum. Why is that?
> 
> Personally, I want to try anal with my wife because I want to be adventurous, explore our sexuality and have new, fun things to try in the bedroom to avoid repetition and keep things fresh. It's not to put her in a subservient position and cause her pain. Maybe I'm off base here, but when I see the above response, it's like we're out to hurt women, which (at least for me) couldn't be farther from the truth.


Which is exactly why I would do what is suggested if my wife requested it. It would prove that something of that size can be inserted without pain.


----------



## coupdegrace

IndyTMI said:


> Which is exactly why I would do what is suggested if my wife requested it. It would prove that something of that size can be inserted without pain.


But the general attutide seems to be, "Because you're doing it to me, I should be able to do it to you." That sort of reasoning doesn't bode well in a healthy relationship. 

For example, I hear the same line of thinking when it comes to (semen) swallowing. "If I have to swallow it or have it in my mouth, then you should too." Hell, when I go down on my wife, it's to make her feel great, not guilty. Never once have I thought, "Since your juices are in my mouth, they should be in yours too." Maybe it's just me, but that sort of thinking is just ass-backwards.


----------



## janesmith

she tried it. gave you what you wanted. she hated it. why cant you just respect that this is something that she just wont be comfortable with. And taking d*ck in the ass for the "team" should NEVER come out of anyone's mouth unless we ALL taking one for the team the woman AND the man. 

Just think if she wanted to do something you abhor and insisted on it ALL the time like a whiny baby. How would you feel. You say she is a great wife other than not giving anal, why cant you appreciate that and reward her awesomeness by getting of her back....literally and figuratively

I would absolutely dread sex with you and cringe every time you touched me thinking I was going to have to go through this nonsense every time we get intimate. dude grow up. if you love your wife do her a favor and turn to her tonight and tell her you will never harass her about this again. She is a good wife she tried and doesn't want to do it, you respect that and then drop it for gawds sake

there is NO advice or technique or lube or work up that you are going to get here thats gonna make this okay for her.


----------



## goodwife4

you know there is a perfectly good hole right next to the anus, it is usually wet when aroused, hence no need for lubricant and it actually feels good. 

... why not use that one ??

... its not about us women getting even but just that it is not good physically to our bodies and causes pain

... so please cause me pain and oh by the way please rip the walls inside my anus because a penis is not meant to go in their because i want to go to hospital and i want to end up losing my bowel control and having to wear a nappy .....

yeah and we are selfish ??????????????????? sarcasm intended


----------



## sharkeey

WorkingOnMe said:


> You're right. Dredging up a thread from 2 1/2 years ago rather than making your own thread is rude.


Not really rude.

Usually just a pointless waste of time and effort if advice is being directed at a long gone Op.

But sometimes threads can be useful to others in similar positions.

One like this, is good for everyone!


----------



## JWilliams

If the anus can squeeze out a large turd a penis can fit with relaxation.... Just saying


----------



## janesmith

major difference between coming out and going in. Men who havnet had a d*ck in the ass have NO room to comment on the comfort of the reciever or what should be able to happen with said ass

just saying


----------



## Gaia

JWilliams said:


> If the anus can squeeze out a large turd a penis can fit with relaxation.... Just saying



A turd doesnt continuesly go in and out of the ass for its entire length or for perhaps hours. The reason women often say... "shove a dildo/vibrator up your ass" is because they more then likely want the man to get some idea of what they are experiencing. Of course since men seem to get off with anal play on thier body this wont exactly help. 

Now speaking from a woman who has done anal, not upon pressure from my man but upon my own auggestion.... It does hurt and sure it does take awhile to get used to. One thing men here seem to fail at realizing is.... You do oral on your own free will. If your into it that is. You are not asked to do it, pressured to do it or accused of neglect or abuse if you dont do it. 

Now having done anal I can say it is NOT something I would want to do on a regular basis and although it felt great to my man he respects this. I think the big issue here is not the act itself but the feeling of being forced or pressured into doing something rather then choosing to do it on ones own. 

Seriously though. Who wants to be essentially strong armed into doing something? Its that sort of attitude that no doubt turns a woman off to something. Its the same feeling a man would get if the woman said he had to wash dishes, do laundry, cook, change diapers, wipe her ass so to speak before she "let" him have the "privilage" of sticking his penis in her vagina.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia

Now people can think of a billion reasons to pressure thier spouse into something but wouldnt it be better to be able to say she did it because she wanted to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBird

Your wife has sex with you 98 percent of the time and you're on this forum....why?

But in all seriousness, anal has serious health risks. So if she doesn't want to, you have to respect that because it can hardly be said she is neglecting you.

She tried it. It HURT her. I fail to see why there is anymore discussion on the matter. It is CLEAR if she does it that it will only be because she is afraid of displeasing you.

Stop asking for it. 

If she asks, go from there.

There is a perfectly good hole just inches away in the mean time.


----------



## LittleBird

MrsInPain said:


> My husband is just.like.you. in this way. We used to play around like that. Too bad I have a ....erm, how do I put this... guy "hole" phobia. It freaks me out. I don't know why but it seems so unsanitary and I just get the heebie jeebies.


You couldn't pay me money to go near a man's ass.

Sorry.


----------



## LittleBird

marriedguy said:


> I wouldnt say that my wife has a "guy hole phobia" like you, she actually was interested in it at first, but I didnt feel comfortable with it..so she kept trying anyways, then when she one day rubbed my g spot that way I was woken up to a whole new level of pleasure..now sometimes I crave her to go there on me..but she wont do it unless I ask...again it's the initiation in our relationship that is unbalanced....I always feel it's completely one sided when it comes to sex...I ask her what her favorite sex position is she responds "I like em all" but then she doesn't want to do 69, anal on her, reverse cowgirl, and very rarely will she enjoy being on top...so obviously she doesn't like em all....I just find her so damn sexy, and going to her dirtiest or most hidden area(her anus) just drives me crazy and somehow I wish she would crave it the way I do.....we got such an awesome marriage, just wish she would initiate more and be little more open to dirty kinkier sex...


No offense but you sound like you watch a lot of porn.

Reverse cowgirl is TERRIBLE, it misses all the right spots by it's very design. 

Honestly, MOST of the things on your list are not DESIGNED to be pleasurable for a woman.


----------



## janesmith

this is the first time ive ever had a negative thing to say about porn but i think men watching anal porn gives them a false sense of what a regular everyday ass-hole can tolerate.


----------



## LittleBird

******-renea said:


> I think ur wife needs to "take one for the team" lol I dont mean that UGLY....Its just that anytime some1 says an "idea" already know shes NOT going to try it...its not all about WHAT SHE WANTS she has to do things YOU like to...I dont like giving blow jobs...but I pretend like I do because I know he does...I dont really care for anal either..it hurts...buts I wanna please him just like he pleases me..I'm not saying she needs to "give u anal" because THATS WHAT U WANT but she needs to loosen up a little maybe u should talk to her...order some "toys"..... Good Luck


What the hell?

You're kidding right?

Okay cool, so women should just open up whatever hole the man wants.

Great advice.

Please don't teach your kids this.


----------



## LittleBird

janesmith said:


> this is the first time ive ever had a negative thing to say about porn but i think men watching anal porn gives them a false sense of what a regular everyday ass-hole can tolerate.


Those women have INSANE ass-holes. Also, keep in mind....they get paid to enjoy it. :lol:


----------



## janesmith

littlebird i almost fell out when i read that. take one for the team?!!!!! lmao. we arent talking about going on a trip we dont want to or going to grandmas for the holidays...we are talking about D*CK in the ASS!! which is in a TOTAL other category for me.


----------



## LittleBird

IndyTMI said:


> Which is exactly why I would do what is suggested if my wife requested it. It would prove that something of that size can be inserted without pain.


There is a rough trick named Jim behind the liquor store who can assist you with shoving something up your ass. 

Just saying. 

:lol:


----------



## LittleBird

janesmith said:


> littlebird i almost fell out when i read that. take one for the team?!!!!! lmao. we arent talking about going on a trip we dont want to or going to grandmas for the holidays...we are talking about D*CK in the ASS!! which is in a TOTAL other category for me.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

What is this 1954? Sex should never involve ONE person just "taking" it so the other person can get theirs.

"Honey, I have a fantasy about you putting your **** in a blender. I know it hurts but hey, take one for the team."


----------



## JWilliams

You should never force your wife to do anything she doesn't want. 

I an the type of guy who has had a toy in the ass and enjoy it. I enjoy the feeling of it going in and completely out then going back in. 

I would never force my wife into having anal unless she was into it during sex. 

But that doesn't mean I haven't touched her there during doggy style. When I am ready and she is using her vibe and she is close that always brings her over the edge and me. 

Never force her. If you want to get her I to it, slowly I introduce her to it. While giving her oral slowly rub her... With lube of course, either fro her (never go from ass to vagina with the same finger, and never lick her ass if she isn't Into it) 

When she is almost ready to orgasm press a little more into her. This will increase the intensity for her. Once she sees how good it can it can feel, she is more likely to allow you to adventure more. But go slow and use a thick lube


----------



## JCD

This is a two year old + thread.

The OP, if he is still around, sounds like a selfish prick. HE can't stand not having anal.

Poor him. If he thought every time he had sex with his wife, someone would try to shove a carrot up his ass, I bet he'd be hesitant to initiate too.

When my wife said "You go first", I had an epiphany about anal. No means no!

But you guys butt heads about this at your leisure.


----------



## Terry_CO

janesmith said:


> this is the first time ive ever had a negative thing to say about porn but i think men watching anal porn gives them a false sense of what a regular everyday ass-hole can tolerate.


So true. Porn stars have had so much, so often, shoved up there, they can look up their own a$$holes and see daylight  

Getting a feel for "real world" from porn is a recipe for disaster


----------

